# AW Kobe Bryant joke



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Titus O'Neal is like Kobe in a Colorado hotel room....unstoppable. Kind of a real low brow joke. I'm pretty sure WWE didn't approve of that comment. Thoughts?


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*

DEFAMATION LAWSUIT... DO IT KOBE!! THEN MAYBE WWE CAN COME UP WITH A GOOD STORYLINE OTHER THAN THIS GARBAGE


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Well most of Raws viewers are 9 so they didn't get it anyway. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*

Hilarious. AW needs to be on commentary for the whole show.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*

that was comedic gold.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*

AW and the PTP is the best tag-team since Christian and Jericho.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*

In a matter of 2 seconds, AW has won me over.

Yo momma.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*

Cole and Lawler just apologized for AW's joke. whether it was funny or not (i thought it was OK) it's still a fucking stupid thing to say. he's going to get in trouble.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players Kobe Bryant joke*

they apologized i missed it, what/who did they say?


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*



Puppet H said:


> DEFAMATION LAWSUIT... DO IT KOBE!! THEN MAYBE WWE CAN COME UP WITH A GOOD STORYLINE OTHER THAN THIS GARBAGE


how is it defamatiion of character?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Primetime Players Kobe Bryant joke*

Vince is probably verbally eviscerating AW in gorilla as we speak.


----------



## kickhisheadin (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Primetime Players Kobe Bryant joke*

As offensive as it may be, it probably made Vince laugh his ass off.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*



juiceGLC said:


> how is it defamatiion of character?


Because he was acquitted and they found out she exaggerated/omitted parts of her story.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players Kobe Bryant joke*

do you guys think aw will be fired?

and you will be in LA for summerslam c'mon now...



kobra860 said:


> Because he was acquitted and they found out she exaggerated/omitted parts of her story.


this


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Primetime Players Kobe Bryant joke*

It probably was approved, and then caught backlash immediately after so they had to apologize.

Now AW will get thrown under the bus when they're the ones who green lit it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Primetime Players Kobe Bryant joke*

The guy says something conversational and it was brilliant. Beats the shit of any WWE material you'll ever hear these days, that's for DAMN sure.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

how soon until this will be on tmz?

vanessa bryant is their current top story. 2nd is the wwe fire story.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Strong candidate for ESPN's "NOT So Top 10".


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*



kobra860 said:


> Because he was acquitted and they found out she exaggerated/omitted parts of her story.


but technically he never actually said he did anything/raped anyone...


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought it was hilarious. We (the IWC) talk about the WWE being too clean and family friendly, then someone makes a questionable joke and people jump on him about it.

Chill out guys.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> I thought it was hilarious. We (the IWC) talk about the WWE being too clean and family friendly, then someone makes a questionable joke and people jump on him about it.
> 
> Chill out guys.


yes they are too clean and I found it funny...but it's "sexual assault". I Just thought "of all the things they're scared to say, a joke like THAT gets green-lit"


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

AW will now be relegated to Superstars. I'm serious too when I say that. In this era of PG television, publicly trading on the stock market, and Linda running for political office say goodbye to AW even though I almost guarantee you they okayed it.

But he'll be the scapegoat never heard from again, relegated to WWE Siberia.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm a huge Kobe fan and I chuckled. People get so uptight these days, good grief lol.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

#fireAW is trending


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Wouldn't shock me if they do.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm more offended by the dated reference by the actual joke.

What, they didn't have time to throw in an "I'm Rick James, Bitch"?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

huge Kobe fan and a budding AW fan for that matter but that joke came out of left field..it was too edgy too soon -- and yeah ^ very dated


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I was shocked that he said it then after the shock, I just starting laughing. WWE needs more AW!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

03 called and they want their joke back. 

I still lol'd though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

he's either 

A) getting suspended

B) Getting fired 

C) losing the mic he uses during a match

atleast that's my guesses


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Why are people saying they will fire him over this? The 9 year olds won't get it and WWE have already referenced this numerous times in the past. I thought he dropped an F-bomb or something because I didn't catch it until Cole apologised for his comments.

Lets hope he doesn't get fired cause I actually like him. They would be extremely petty if they fired him over this but then again, remember Daniel Bryan...


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

didn't a.w. make a racist joke to primo and epico? this has to be the last straw. thats cheap heat.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

moonmop said:


> AW will now be relegated to Superstars. I'm serious too when I say that. In this era of PG television, publicly trading on the stock market, and Linda running for political office say goodbye to AW even though I almost guarantee you they okayed it.


1)The joke fits under the TVPG guidelines
2)They've been trading since 1999
3)As long as they don't redo Katie Vick I doubt Linda would care.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Puppet H said:


> didn't a.w. make a racist joke to primo and epico? this has to be the last straw. thats cheap heat.


Yeah he did. He was probably already on thin ice before the joke tonight.


----------



## abidwet (Jul 31, 2012)

Tasteless.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if they fired him. At least Cole and Lawler weren't in Blue Blazer serious voices, so he has a shot. DERP


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Won't be surprised if this happened...


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

I thought it was fucking hilarious, but then again, I always like dark and politically incorrect humor to piss off the PC people.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You guys are the ones whinging and complaining about the PG ERAz and how bland and boring the product is and when somebody comes along with a genuinely funny and clever reference you're the first to jump all over it and say he should be fired or punished?

Puuuhhhh-LEASE!

It was hilarious.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Evolution said:


> You guys are the ones whinging and complaining about the PG ERAz and how bland and boring the product is and when somebody comes along with a genuinely funny and clever reference you're the first to jump all over it and say he should be fired or punished?
> 
> Puuuhhhh-LEASE!
> 
> It was hilarious.




I don't think the joke was that funny. I wasn't offended by it, but it was more of a "Really? He just told a Kobe Bryant rape joke in 2012?" kinda thing.


What was coming next, OJ Simpson jokes?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Evolution said:


> You guys are the ones whinging and complaining about the PG ERAz and how bland and boring the product is and when somebody comes along with a genuinely funny and clever reference you're the first to jump all over it and say he should be fired or punished?
> 
> Puuuhhhh-LEASE!
> 
> It was hilarious.


what are you even saying? the same people who liked the Attitude Era more than likely liked that joke. but they're just stating facts, it's a PG show and he made another not-so-PG joke, so he could get fired.

how do the two things you're talking about correlate at all? the fuck?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think the topic was the issue-it was more of how it is was an underlying "rape is OK" message idea behind the joke that was offensive.

Yes kids won't get it. But when Cole has to come on and apologize-breaking kayfabe-you know something bad is going down.

At least we'll see an official apology on WWE.com tomorrow-but more likely AW will be gone. They simply can't tolerate a joke like that. Especially if Linda McMahon wants to be a Senator.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't think the joke was that funny. I wasn't offended by it, but it was more of a "Really? He just told a Kobe Bryant rape joke in 2012?" kinda thing.
> 
> 
> What was coming next, OJ Simpson jokes?


Actually he made an OJ joke a few years ago on ECW.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I was more offended when he told Primo "Hey Taco Bell, you can't run across the border like that" a few weeks ago and I am not even Mexican, lol.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

They wasn't out their shooting with kobe in the gym though...


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

AW has said on Twitter "I'm the man to bring the Attitude Era back", he says what he grew up on and doesn't like PG.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

randyorton24 said:


> I was more offended when he told Primo "Hey Taco Bell, you can't run across the border like that" a few weeks ago and I am not even Mexican, lol.


Neither is Primo. :lol


I don't mind the joke. WWE sure apologized for it real quick before anyone could say anything about them.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> what are you even saying? the same people who liked the Attitude Era more than likely liked that joke. but they're just stating facts, it's a PG show and he made another not-so-PG joke, so he could get fired.
> 
> how do the two things you're talking about correlate at all? the fuck?


You (and others)are confusing PG with G. The former doesn't mean just for kids. Married with Children, Martin and Seinfeld have similar jokes and are TVPG. It's called pushing the envelope.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Family Guy can make Kobe Bryant jokes (they have made a few) and not make a big stink about it then why can't AW?


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> If Family Guy can make Kobe Bryant jokes (they have made a few) and not make a big stink about it then why can't AW?


what happened to BE A STAR?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Actually he made an OJ joke a few years ago on ECW.


Well, there we go. Somebody needs to get homeboy a joke book with current references.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I found it hilarious. Then again i find rape funny and have a fucked up sense of humor. I'm sure most of you were cringing your balls in disgust. HOW DARE THAT A&W!


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> I found it hilarious. Then again i find rape funny and have a fucked up sense of humor. I'm sure most of you were cringing your balls in disgust. HOW DARE THAT A&W!


You should probably get raped, then. I bet you'd have a blast.


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

rape allegations are not funny. fire him!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Well, there we go. Somebody needs to get homeboy a joke book with current references.


just proves that WWE employees live in a massive bubble. I doubt any of them have a clue of what has gone on in the real world since whenever they signed their contracts.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought it was funny. AW rules.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually being offended by something you see on tv let alone a "wrestling" program has to be one of the more pathetic things I have heard in a while. What sort of sad sack existence must you live in... where fictional characters dialog is upsetting to you... wrestling is essentially a variety show...comedy, drama etc are all represented... People should really lighten the fuck up.... And anyone on this board who has a shred of knowledge knows :vince gave the go ahead for him to say that or He wouldn't have.... fpalm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember Big Show making a similar jokes many year ago. I hope AW doesn't get fired over this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Titus was a bit  by it as well.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

These stupid WWE kids weren't even alive 9 years ago when that went down.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

Puppet H said:


> how soon until this will be on tmz?
> 
> vanessa bryant is their current top story. 2nd is the wwe fire story.


just as i predicted...

http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/30/wwe-apology-kobe-bryant-rape-joke/


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*



kobra860 said:


> Because he was acquitted and they found out she exaggerated/omitted parts of her story.


He wasnt acquited the case was thrown out because she wouldnt testify. She took it to civil court and cleaned up with a settelment before the case started.

Either waythe joke was random, but hilarious


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

FUCK! I didn't see this thread. I just made a thread on this for no reason then. Damnit!

Anyway, I expect by tomorrow that WWE will be wishing AW well in his future endeavors.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Thought that shit was great.

LOL Bryant marks.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

*The rep adds, "WWE has taken appropriate action in the matter." It's unclear what kind of "action" the org. has decided to take. *

its safe to say we won't be seeing him on tv for a while.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Legitimately laughed pretty hard at this. So random and so outdated. See ya later AW.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I doubt it... The only person who should be offended is Bryant and I know he's heard worse... AW already said something much more "offensive" a few weeks ago about primo... Vince green light the hell out of it but AW will probably lose his mic time during matches that's my guess... This is the same company that suspended Jericho for heeling to hard....so who the fuck knows for sure... They better not fire him that's my take...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

his racist joke about Mexicans was far more offensive. :kobe2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> I doubt it... The only person who should be offended is Bryant and I know he's heard worse... AW already said something much more "offensive" a few weeks ago about primo... Vince green light the hell out of it but AW will probably lose his mic time during matches that's my guess... This is the same company that suspended Jericho for heeling to hard....so who the fuck knows for sure... They better not fire him that's my take...


I think they will fire him. It's already been picked up by TMZ & bad press for a publicly traded company, with the wife of the CEO running for Senate is not a good thing. Let's not forget, it wasn't just a joke that insulted Kobe Bryant, it was a RAPE JOKE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, AW is probably done. This is why they shouldn't have made him the center of attention.



scrilla said:


> his racist joke about Mexicans was far more offensive. :kobe2


I'm more offended that the common person can't tell the difference between Mexicans and Puerto Ricans.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

probably because black haired people are stupid. 


:kobe3


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Dude gonna be sacked?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Dude gonna be sacked?


It's on TMZ and he's expendable. If he doesn't get fired he's still going to get major heat.


----------



## xxSecondCitySavior (Jul 29, 2012)

This would have been completely overlooked in the Attitude Era, but because WWE programming is PG, and the company cares about it's 5 year old viewers, AW will probably be fired, then re-hired 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## oompa_loompa (Jul 29, 2012)

scrilla said:


> his racist joke about Mexicans was far more offensive. :kobe2


Agreed. That was probably the only time I wanted somebody to shout racial slurs at his balded ass.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's on TMZ and he's expendable. If he doesn't get fired he's still going to get major heat.


It would be a shame if he got fired. He's good in his role.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't wait for the day Linda McMahon loses and she will fucking lose her senate race so maybe Vinny can put the balls back on his product... That comment by AW was tame and outdated by my standards, I'll say it again If you get offended by television shows you should reexamine your life..


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

WHAT IS ALBERT WARRINGTON DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE???


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> I can't wait for the day Linda McMahon loses and she will fucking lose her senate race so maybe Vinny can put the balls back on his product... That comment by AW was tame and outdated by my standards, I'll say it again If you get offended by television shows you should reexamine your life..


Agreed. The Fit Finlay and Daniel Bryan firings were equally ridiculous which is why I'm weary of the course of action that WWE will take.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

soo this is what happens when aw's trying to bring back the attitude era to wwe. Fuck them


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

krai999 said:


> soo this is what happens when aw's trying to bring back the attitude era to wwe. Fuck them


I lol'd when he said that in response to the complaints he got last time. Dude should have known that trying to "bring back the AE" would only get him in trouble.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players Kobe Bryant joke*



CM Jewels said:


> It probably was approved, and then caught backlash immediately after so they had to apologize.
> 
> Now AW will get thrown under the bus when they're the ones who green lit it.


I doubt it was approved. Cole and Lawler seemed to be caught off guard when he said it. They kinda had a awkward pause.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's not as bad as his racist comments a few weeks ago. I laughed at both. *


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

It was a joke. Pretty funny. AW is winning me over with his promo work during matches.... people need to stop being so sensitive.. Jesus


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

lolwut













:kobe


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Puppet H said:


> lolwut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Good he didn't come out begging forgiveness.


----------



## CM Punk Says... (Jul 31, 2012)

CM Punk says: Did WWE applogize when Lawler called Goldust a "flaming ***" during the New Generation era?


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

This isn't just about WWE being PG. Times in general have changed, not just WWE. In the late 90's and early 20's you could get away with saying things like this but now people are really sensitive and WWE can't afford to get sued. They did the right thing by apologizing.


...the bigger issue is, does the mean we won't get a Kobe Bryant guest appearance in the future? lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*"You can't just run across the border like that, this ain't Taco Bell!"* is probably more offensive as it could be deemed racist. Massively hilarious though.

People just need to chill the fuck out, the world we live in these days fucking sucks, you can't say ANYTHING. Watch them strip him of his live mic during matches now, the only thing that makes the PTP's entertaining.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I remember Big Show making a similar jokes many year ago.


Here's the Big Show joke. 

http://youtu.be/1V6gr8CB-Eg?t=49s

Quality is quite poor.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just shows how restrained and scripted it is nowadays. Hell, I'm surprised they just gave someone a live mic like that [Other than the heavily scripted commentators of course].


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lmao what a man! What a great line that was.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Big Show's was actually worse and the event was fresh at the time...

SMH at WWE apologizing for a remark about a 9 year old incident...

Family Guy lives off shit like this lol


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea but family guy sucks ass...


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

it's not funny at all.making fun of a rape case is not funny in the least


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Family Guy isn't rated TV-PG, publicly traded, have a relationship with Mattel & Lois isn't running for Senate.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Did they edit it out already? Watching the replay raw now and all i heard was "hes unstoppable"


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

hey aw, kobe is a multi millionaire. who are you again?


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

If they strip him of his mic during the matches they may as well fire him and the PTP because that was the sole reason they were awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The best part was the several seconds of silence that followed as everyone tried to figure out if he actually said that. Funny as hell but it pretty much ends him with a live mic besides their intro.


----------



## TopDogRob (Jul 10, 2012)

AW is prime comedy and he needs to make more jokes about dumb shit. "Oooh it's a rape joke"....shut up. It was funny as hell.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> Family Guy isn't rated TV-PG, publicly traded, have a relationship with Mattel & *Lois isn't running for Senate.*


To be fair, she did run for mayor of Quahog...


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it sad that I didn't get the joke?

Don't Care! 
Yo Momma!


----------



## GRIDIRONCPJ (Apr 2, 2012)

For those suggesting a lawsuit, please don't even think of going to law school at any point in your life, because we don't need anymore anti-American lawyers. Also, for those who got offended or called his joke tasteless, then you probably shouldn't be voting Democrat this November because I find calling anyone who disagrees with you a racist as tasteless.


----------



## oompa_loompa (Jul 29, 2012)

blazegod99 said:


> Big Show's was actually worse and the event was fresh at the time...
> 
> SMH at WWE apologizing for a remark about a 9 year old incident...
> 
> Family Guy lives off shit like this lol


Because most people still know what Kobe did 9 years ago and their kids are going to ask them what did Kobe do at Colorado, that's where your problem is.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

it's damn joke and shouldn't take seriously...i find it funny


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I really hope WWE don't punish him for it. AW and the PTP are truly gold right now.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

'You're the white girl, and I'm Kobe Bryant' - Big Show, 2003, not long after it allegedly happened.

WWE have been losing their balls for a long time, but this takes the cake.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

It's hard for me to describe how great that was. If WWE does something about it, I'll be madly pooping rainbows.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Yet a rapist is allowed into the Hall of Fame. Wow.

I guess he has to cut his Benoit joke he had saved for next week. Shame.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

The joke was stupid much like aw and his tag team. Glad aw got in trouble.....loser fpalm


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its only funny because nobody really has the balls to take shots at Kobe like that
All this sudden upswing in rape jokes is worrying though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That shit was hilarious. AW is the man :lmao


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/30/wwe-apology-kobe-bryant-rape-joke/

Holy blown out of proportion, they've probably gained more negative attention from doing this and more people will have noticed it now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It wasn't a joke that glorified rape and it didn't commend the act of rape either. It was a reference to a basketball player that I thought was pretty clever and sure it might of been an old topic and sure it was politically incorrect, but if people are going to really take offense to something like that then maybe they shouldn't be watching a product that comes from a company that glorifies it's history which is based on even more politically incorrect jokes and segments than that.

People need to get the sand out of their vaginas and lighten up. If you can't laugh about something then what's the point?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So a little joke isn't okay but putting a convincted rapist in Mike Tyson in the Hall of Fame is perfectly fine? Hypocrits. It was a funny.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I can only imagine the shouting he got from Vince when he went through the curtain.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

If anyone was offended by this joke, they need to get the sticks out of their asses and learn to laugh at the fucking world

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

So that what was they were referring too, I missed the joke and none the less I wouldn't of understood being Australian and all.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

thought it was brilliant, thought AW was brilliant too


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Not a fan of AW but full marks for being edgey and saying somthing other's havent the balls to say and im sure the joke went over alot of people head's as it did mine, I dont know the full details being the whole situation as i couldn't care about a basketball player and what he gets up to but alot of comedians say worse.

The WWE's brining alot of attention to the joke now via apologies which is a bad move as alot of people didn't get the reference or even hear it in the 1st place.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I laughed tbh. AW always has cheap jokes - like the taco bell one. Still makes me laugh. 

I hope they don't fire him or something for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

AW probably will be punished for this in some way. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually don't think he will be fired, but punished financially and probably their push is gone

He also made a Mexican joke at the most recent PPV which Cole brushed off by saying "thats not funny"


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

A performer uses artistic license, it gets people talking. How grim is it that everybody's talking about the guy getting fired for doing this? I hope WWE are defiant against complaints and continue to push AW/PTP.

And I doubt AW cares about getting into trouble. He's been employed for several years and given fuck all to do, his logic must now be "screw this, I'm going to make people talk about me". It's the attitude they should all have.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It's like I said on Monday Night, WWE is now a publicly traded company, with Linda running for public office. It's not so much their desire to have no balls as it is to make as much corporatist money as possible.

My prediction is AW will not be fired, he will be off TV for a few weeks, the microphone will be taken off him, and he and the PTP will now appear on Superstars exclusively.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They won't de-push him majorly, but I'm sure his team will skip at least one episode of Raw. Maybe next week's Raw.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

They'll probably fine him, chew him out pretty good and take away the mic from him during matches.


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

Kentonbomb said:


> Why are people saying they will fire him over this? The 9 year olds won't get it and WWE have already referenced this numerous times in the past. I thought he dropped an F-bomb or something because I didn't catch it until Cole apologised for his comments.
> 
> Lets hope he doesn't get fired cause I actually like him. They would be extremely petty if they fired him over this but then again, remember Daniel Bryan...


I know Cena said the majority of viewers are 9 year old's but not all of them are.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

inb4 he gets squashed by Tony Atlas 

:kobe2


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone who was offended needs to LIGHTEN UP. It was a Kobe joke, not a rape joke. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

The sad thing is, is that the Primetime Players are gonna suffer for something AW did, because Vince is like that.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Its not a rape joke. Kobe got some ass in Colorado. He plowed that kitten.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kobe vs AW @ WM

:vince


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought he said something about the killer in Colorado at first, I was half asleep in fairness.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I dont see why they didnt just censor him if they hated it that much. Fuck, I really miss the edgy WWE days.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Good god, our world is so pussified. Political correctness blows, it was a funny crack.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

You all are missing the point AW IS BRILLIANT. As a HEEL MANAGER in 1 comment he has people talking, the Media talking & have people hating & want him fire. He did what he suppose to do as a HEEL MANAGER. Hmmmm guess where the next PPV is @......Genius


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Primetime Players rape joke*



Puppet H said:


> DEFAMATION LAWSUIT...


Expressing an opinion isn't defamation. Scumbag lawyers and our joke of a civil "law" system have turned people into a bunch of oversensitive, whiny, entitled babies who think they can sue over every little thing that doesn't go their way.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

move get it in... in.. in.. in move move get in in

their theme song promotes rape :lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

johnnyblaze1009 said:


> You all are missing the point AW IS BRILLIANT. As a HEEL MANAGER in 1 comment he has people talking, the Media talking & have people hating & want him fire. He did what he suppose to do as a HEEL MANAGER. Hmmmm guess where the next PPV is @......Genius


Normally I'd agree with you, but I think with Linda running for office, and people in charge on the corporate side now who know nothing about wrestling or the history of it, I'm expecting AW to be punished here quite severely.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't even hear it. I had to look up what the hell Cole was talking about when he "apologized" for AW.

Funny, but in a shouldn't-be-laughing sorta way.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

if they seriously fire AW for this pathetic shit then say good bye to the tag division because the PTP are the only thing going on


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Honestly I feel relieved, I thought he was talking about the cinema killer.

Slap his wrists, tell him off, maybe restrict him to just commentary but keep him, he's leading the tag-team division at the moment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It surprises me that this is a big deal and the racist jokes about Puerto Ricans and Taco Bell wasn't lol *


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AW needs to be fired after saying that comment my god he is stupid innocent people have been killed in Colorado in that cinema and he comes out and says that comment


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AW needs to be fired after saying that comment my god he is stupid innocent people have been killed in Colorado in that cinema and he comes out and says that comment


How does that in the slightest have anything to do with what he said?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AW needs to be fired after saying that comment my god he is stupid innocent people have been killed in Colorado in that cinema and he comes out and says that comment


*The hell are you talking about? What AW said had NOTHING to do with that theater or that shooting. *


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It surprises me that this is a big deal and the racist jokes about Puerto Ricans and Taco Bell wasn't lol *


WWE kind of actively made it a big deal in their attempt at damage control before anyone could react to the joke. Who knows if TMZ would have picked up the story if WWE had not apologized live on air.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Clique said:


> WWE kind of actively made it a big deal in their attempt at damage control before anyone could react to the joke. Who knows if TMZ would have picked up the story if WWE had not apologized live on air.


*Yeah I agree. I wonder what caused that apology though. I wasn't checking my Twitter at the time but was there alot of negative feedback from there or something? *


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The whole thing is pathetic. And it's all because WWE is publicly traded and Linda wants to play politician. 15 years ago AW would have been squashed because that joke was edgy _enough._

The whole thing sucks, WWE is a watered down corporate entity now. It's like they're not even trying.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

WWE are making this way too big of a deal. First off when he said the joke it went over half the peoples head, then for the people who got the joke it was either funny, outdated or stupid.

The fact that WWE acknowledged it further makes it worse, had they just ignored it we wouldnt be having this huge discussion right now. WWE cares way to much about what media like TMZ thinks. At the end of the day who gives a shit.

Do you know how many jokes were made about Kobe and that incident? Hell if Kobe heard it he would either laugh or roll his eyes, because he doesnt care.




Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AW needs to be fired after saying that comment my god he is stupid innocent people have been killed in Colorado in that cinema and he comes out and says that comment


Multiple threads, this one being 15 pages and you STILL have no idea what we're talking about. Moron.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah I agree. I wonder what caused that apology though. I wasn't checking my Twitter at the time but was there alot of negative feedback from there or something? *


I'm not sure. I just know they apologized after the commercial break from the O'Neil/Kofi match.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Funny guy, Sucks if he gets fired


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It surprises me that this is a big deal and the racist jokes about Puerto Ricans and Taco Bell wasn't lol *


i know, I'm thinking of tipping off tmz, that this is not his first dumbass comment so we can get aw fired


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Clique said:


> I'm not sure. I just know they apologized after the commercial break from the O'Neil/Kofi match.


*Yeah I saw that as well. It kind of shocked me because the guy has said worse stuff and they haven't apologized. Maybe that's going to be part of his schtick now. Say something outrageous and have WWE apologize every week. 

But really they must have saw some negative feedback somewhere to apologize so quickly.*


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

The hypocrisy in this world is amazing. It's fine for people to make fun of someone molesting children, but this is...OFF LIMITS~~! That said it, he shouldn't have said it given that WWE is a PG show and it just isn't a good environment or timing.

How many years did we go seeing tired jokes about Michael Jackson and pedophilia and R.Kelly pissing on women and raping minors?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For the record, I thought it was funny and I literally laughed out loud. The joke doesn't bother me in the slightest.*


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought it was very funny I could not stop laughing AW is awesome.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

ShiftyLWO said:


> i know, I'm thinking of tipping off tmz, that this is not his first dumbass comment so we can get aw fired


This is what's wrong with wwe "fans".

If people don't like something, they want that person punished.

People wishing ___ would be fired, wishing ___ would die, and stuff like that.

I'd love to see if people act like that way in real life. If someone at your work annoys you, will you start going crazy and try to get them fired? Or be like "if they die, the good news...they won't be at my work anymore" and stuff like that....


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I almost spit my drink out.

Hilarious but what the hell was he thinking lol.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

That joke was wonderful. It's a shame that we had become so sensitive nowadays.

EDIT: And the "yo momma" line cracked me up, too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty hilarious. All the PC pussies whining about it need to calm their asses down.

Another reason AW is awesome. Hope they don't do anything to him.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

racist jokes should have no place in wwe, i let it fly by brushing it off. but it's clear that aw is a ticking time bomb before he says something again someone can find offensive.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok this was a event that happened a long time ago and he was proven innocent so it makes it a kliq and fine to make jokes about it Vinny Macdaddy return episode a couple of weeks ago saw him mock bellpallsey a disease that not only JR suffers but my own brother who was watching with me the night it happened so its ok for Vince to make fun of a long term life affecting condition but AW can't make a kliq joke. The fucking standards of this company are a joke.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't think the joke was that funny. I wasn't offended by it, but it was more of a "Really? He just told a Kobe Bryant rape joke in 2012?" kinda thing.
> 
> 
> What was coming next, OJ Simpson jokes?


Seriously? How does the date affect the quality of the joke? Honestly I really don't understand some of the stuff people come out with on this site. The joke was hilarious regardless of the year it was used in.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope they fire AW. The guy is terrible anyway (yelling does not equal mic skills) and he seems to make at least one completely inappropriate statement every week. At a minimum, they need to stop having him mic'ed up for matches. The guy clearly can't be trusted with his own material.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

8 Ball said:


> Seriously? How does the date affect the quality of the joke? Honestly I really don't understand some of the stuff people come out with on this site. The joke was hilarious regardless of the year it was used in.


The date of a joke affects the quality by quite a lot (e.g. Chuck Norris, Cena Superman jokes, etc.)

And the joke wasn't all that funny. People were more entertained by the fact that he actually used such a joke rather than the context of the joke.


----------



## OhTHATJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

A more relevant joke woulda been "Unstoppable like James Holmes in a movie theater"


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

skolpo said:


> The date of a joke affects the quality by quite a lot (e.g. Chuck Norris, Cena Superman jokes, etc.)
> 
> And the joke wasn't all that funny. People were more entertained by the fact that he actually used such a joke rather than the context of the joke.


No it really doesn't. If a joke is funny in nature then it will stay funny. The date has no bearing at all, if something is funny, its funny. 

If you don't find something funny because it was ''so 2003'' then you're an ass, simple.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

8 Ball said:


> No it really doesn't. If a joke is funny in nature then it will stay funny. The date has no bearing at all, if something is funny, its funny.
> 
> If you don't find something funny because it was ''so 2003'' then you're an ass, simple.


What? You can easily tire out a joke after it becomes overused. Kobe rape jokes became tiresome years ago. I don't see how that classifies me as an ass for being tired of a joke. And how do any jokes become funny in nature? Jokes are all subjective.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

All those holocaust jokes certainly lost their sting around 1963 or so.


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

i will make sure AW never works for this company again, i assure you all.
he'll end up in TNA more then likely.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> racist jokes should have no place in wwe


And why not? It's entertainment. When HHH made racist remarks to Booker T I didn't get offended and bent out of shape about it.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

The joke gave me a little laugh, but it would've been funnier if he had delivered it better.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah I saw that as well. It kind of shocked me because the guy has said worse stuff and they haven't apologized. Maybe that's going to be part of his schtick now. Say something outrageous and have WWE apologize every week.
> 
> But really they must have saw some negative feedback somewhere to apologize so quickly.*


I think it's more like they foresaw than saw. Linda has an election to win so they have to be squeaky clean.

Also, Meltzer said that AW (had to) apologized to everyone backstage.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

It was funny to me, I tweeted to WWE (like that even matters) to not punish him. People are so sensitive about something said on a Pro Wrestling show, Vince McMahon made Trish strip down butt naked before. Triple H made a racist remark to Booker T and ain't nobody say anything about it. When somebody makes a racist remark I'm not gonna yell "Somebody Call the NAACP!!".


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> And why not? It's entertainment. When HHH made racist remarks to Booker T I didn't get offended and bent out of shape about it.


1. we cater to the PG audience
2. we have be a STAR campaign
3. the national guard is one of our sponsors
4. im puppet H i can do whatever the hell and bury whoever i want


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Flew over my head since I don't care who he is, think only fans of Kobe Bryant would give a damn.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Puppet H said:


> 1. we cater to the PG audience
> 2. we have be a STAR campaign
> 3. the national guard is one of our sponsors
> 4. im puppet H i can do whatever the hell and bury whoever i want


None of those seem to be valid,anyone under age didn't get it and anyone who did get it laughed. So it looks like maybe seven or eight people had a problem with it, but those people have a problem with everything so...can we put the baby sitter to bed and allow us to have a laugh without playing the P.C. card?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Flew over my head since I don't care who he is, think only fans of Kobe Bryant would give a damn.


"Fans" of Kobe? Really? It was a joke about Kobe's rape accusations.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It was hilarious. I hope he doesn't get fired.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Puppet H said:


> 1. we cater to the PG audience
> 2. we have be a STAR campaign
> 3. the national guard is one of our sponsors
> 4. im puppet H i can do whatever the hell and bury whoever i want


1)PG doesn't mean kid-friendly; the joke fits under the TVPG guidelines: http://tvguidelines.org/ratings.htm
2)Yet it's okay for the faces to act like bullies
3)What does the NG have to do with this?
4)Yes you are our lord and master but try to go easy on Brock at SS would you?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> "Fans" of Kobe? Really? It was a joke about Kobe's rape accusations.


Yeah? It was an insulting joke about Kobe, he wasn't supporting him, only fans who side with Kobe would be insulted, everyone else would think it's the least he deserved. 

Long live innuendo!


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

> Yes you are our lord and master but try to go easy on Brock at SS would you?


if you think im putting brock over think again.

he thinks he's bigger then wwe, fuck no.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

For record Kobe wasn't acquitted. The case was dropped because the accuser didn't want to take the stand. Most rape victims don't want to take the stand. 

She tried in civil court. Kobe settled with her. Aka paid her to go away and even apologized to her but never admitted guilt. 

Not really acquitted 

Anyway AWs joke was funny but the point was WWE 2012 doesn't make rape jokes. Used to. Not now. It's PG era. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

sadly , we're living in a morally correct society where humour is about to be exiled forever

it seems that every word these days is classified as either inappropriate , insulting , or "too soon" fpalm

nobody can take a joke anymore , apparently there was an invisible global sandstorm that sprayed sand on everyone's crotch


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Yeah? It was an insulting joke about Kobe, he wasn't supporting him, only fans who side with Kobe would be insulted, everyone else would think it's the least he deserved.
> 
> Long live innuendo!


My point was I figure anti-Kobe fans would care more.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I like how they issue a public apology and a press release over an extremely dated rape joke uttered by a heel in a throwaway line, but it's perfectly fine for face commentator Jerry Lawler to say that Sakamoto changes his name to "Sum Ting Wong" when Tensai beats him up.

Political correctness is adorable when it's being practiced by people who don't seem to understand how it works.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Barry_Champlain said:


> *For record Kobe wasn't acquitted. The case was dropped because the accuser didn't want to take the stand. Most rape victims don't want to take the stand.
> 
> She tried in civil court. Kobe settled with her. Aka paid her to go away and even apologized to her but never admitted guilt.
> 
> ...



*It's funny how most people seem to not even realize that Kobe paid the girl to shut up. How they get "acquitted" from that is beyond me. Anytime someone pays someone to shut up I lean toward that guy being guilty of something.

:kobe
*


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

http://altondarwin.blogspot.com/2004/09/they-keep-pulling-me-back-in-kobes.html



> "She's not the slut she's been made out to be..." Any time an attorney uses the word "slut" in a declaritive sentence about his client, eyebrows should arch. Hmmmm, couldn't he have finessed that sentence for the cameras just a little? Of course, it doesn't help that the client may, in fact, BE a suicidal, attention-grabbing, slut with a penchant for cocaine abuse. Talk about the trifecta! And now she's pregnant. PREGNANT, people!
> 
> That a sexual abuse "victim" can find solace in the arms of another recovering cokehead is touching. And it doesn't NECESSARILY mean that she's been lying the whole time, but let's examine the scorecard. She claims that she has suffered additional abuse as a result of the court, yet again, revealing her name. OK, except that the court mistake didn't put the name out there in the first place. [B}People from her community were e-blasting her within days of the charges. Then came the stories of her exploits at parties, where she allegedly bragged about her encounter with "king-sized" Kobe. Then came the multiple stained panties from the rape exam. The revelation about multiple sex partners within days of the Kobe encounter, yada, yada, yada.
> [/B]
> ...


Google Laie on kate faber if you want an idea on the 19 year old kobe "raped". He had sex with an attention starved lunatic. If he's guilty of anything its adultery and that's harsh enough. 

Fucking idiots, read something before you open your mouths. :kobe

http://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1184432/posts
*
LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Key DNA evidence shows that the 20-year-old woman who accuses Kobe Bryant (news) of rape had sex with another man in the hours after her encounter with the Los Angeles Lakers star, a defense expert has testifie*d.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Gene_Wilder said:


> http://altondarwin.blogspot.com/2004/09/they-keep-pulling-me-back-in-kobes.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And that has nothing to do with the FACT that Kobe paid her off and apologized to her. *


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Thought the joke was funny. Dated, but funny.


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sorry but do people think AW said this without WWE knowing beforehand? Any talk of him being fired is way off.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

ladycroft. I didn't insult anybody, if you're one of the people that didn't bother to read anything, primarily FACTS, before opening your mouth then I can see how you'd feel insulted. infraction my ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Gene_Wilder said:


> ladycroft. I didn't insult anybody, if you're one of the people that didn't bother to read anything, primarily FACTS, before opening your mouth then I can see how you'd feel insulted. infraction my ass.


*Sure you did. You can make your point without calilng people, "idiots". I already know the facts of the case... I base my opinion on those facts. 

That being said, Kobe is still my favorite NBA player. 

:kobe
*


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *And that has nothing to do with the FACT that Kobe paid her off and apologized to her. *


Who dropped the charges? Kate Faber - why? Because the defense built a case against her she knew she couldn't win, probably because the sex was consensual and i'll say it again. YOU'RE A FUCKING IDIOT


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah you wont see this response but I'll make it anyway. I don't care what she and Kobe did (I'm pretty sure the first eight inches were completely consensual *see I can do an AW joke too*) and what you have posted does not address the points I made about Kobe PAYING HER OFF and also APOLOGIZING to her. Those are the facts. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hah, that's pretty funny.


Gene_Wilder said:


> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Key DNA evidence shows that the 20-year-old woman who accuses Kobe Bryant (news) of rape had sex with another man in the hours after her encounter with the Los Angeles Lakers star, a defense expert has testifie[/B]d.


OT but what the fuck does this have to do with her rape accusation?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
Defense attorneys use information like that to question witness' character and credibility.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Clique said:


> ^
> Defense attorneys use information like that to question witness' character and credibility.




Her having sex shows a fault in her character???? No wonder no one takes the stand, damn.


----------



## EvolveOrDie (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't even notice until I saw this tread. haha that's fucking great.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmmmm funny how A.W. had to apologize but the white son of a hall of famer didn't have to apologize for saying this


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow peoples vagina sure does hurt these days.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yo Mamma.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

Noticed it, found it hilarious 
You know hes in trouble when Cole has to apologies

but he's gold on the mic from his comments at MITB and tonight, so good


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

But in all honesty people are stupid if they think this is gonna hurt Linda in the election WWE and Linda have given the media and Democrats more then enough moments for them to attack her on in 2010 the media were showing clips of Vince making Trish bark like a dog and Linda kicking JR in the nuts.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

deadman18 said:


> Triple H made a racist remark to Booker T and ain't nobody say anything about it.


What are you talking about? A lot of people got upset. It was even worse when Triple H won at Wrestlemania.



LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny how most people seem to not even realize that Kobe paid the girl to shut up. How they get "acquitted" from that is beyond me. Anytime someone pays someone to shut up I lean toward that guy being guilty of something.
> 
> :kobe
> *


If the details were as bad as she claimed, why would she just take the money instead of actually trying to get the so called criminal in jail? Every famous person tries to propose a settlement just so they don't have to deal with the drawn out legal process. A lot of other details don't add up like the fact that she bragged to her friends about her encounter with Kobe and the multiple DNA samples in her not too long afterwards. She basically was just trying to get paid.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

ejc8710 said:


> Hmmmmm funny how A.W. had to apologize but the white son of a hall of famer didn't have to apologize for saying this


i've never liked cody, not going to bother to watch the video.
his family is a joke in the wrestling business anyway.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Great joke, although dated.

Anyone complaining about the nature of the joke should never complain about the PG-era booking/writing from here on out.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

AW is hillarious.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I laughed. At that and when he threw his shoe and yelled "Yo momma" at Kofi. Hope he doesn't get too badly punished for it, because he's one funny guy.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I thought it was funny, but in this society these days a joke like that is asking for punishment unfortunately. Hopefully WWE don't fire the guy, they'll probably at the very least take away his mic and just have him do introductions for the PTP.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ejc8710 said:


> Hmmmmm funny how A.W. had to apologize but the white son of a hall of famer didn't have to apologize for saying this


I don't think AW apologized for his Mexican joke either. Mexican's have been dehumanized so much in this country that nobody cares when they're insulted. it's DISGUSTING.


:javy


----------



## Puppet H (Jul 30, 2012)

i made booker t my bitch and just about every black person


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> I don't think AW apologized for his Mexican joke either. Mexican's have been dehumanized so much in this country that nobody cares when they're insulted. it's DISGUSTING.
> 
> 
> :javy


Reminds me of this video:


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

no one gives a fuck about wrestling until there's a reason to be outraged and offended

americans wake up looking for a reason to be offended

majority of ppl offended didnt even watch last night, just heard about it through the internet


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So he basically just ripped of Family Guy's Kobe joke


----------



## lazyandcool (Jun 8, 2012)

*Backstage heat on AW*

After his remarks on last night RAW about kobe bryant.it is reported that there is massive amount of nuclear heat on AW.Some officials believe that his push has been over.

Source:Yahoo sports


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on AW*

Lol no shit. You could tell he was in trouble as soon as Michael Cole apologized for his remark after the ad break :lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think its disrespectful to the dead by AW making that comment


What does Kobe Bryant have to do with the Colorado shooting? How is it that you STILL don't know what's going on?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think its disrespectful to the dead by AW making that comment


Umm, Kobe didn't kill anyone. How about learning what you're talking about before you open your trap?


----------



## Gimmick AtoZ (Aug 1, 2012)

i'm boycotting WWE for not firing *A*ss*W*hole, that was so offensive.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

There's no question that there has been worst jokes. The fact is that if WWE says theyre PG, then they shouldn't waste their rare edginess by saying a rape joke. they should instead have someone take a chair to the face and start bleeding. We all know it could've been worse, but thats not the point....Just imagine if he said Sandusky instead


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> if it was funny, and wasnt unacceptable....elaborate on why it "should never happen again"?
> 
> http://www.upi.com/blog/2012/07/11/...es-for-controversial-rape-joke/1501342033635/ << that is the kind of rape joke that shouldnt ever happen again.


He shouldn't do it again because his boss wants the show to be PG and doing the opposite of what your boss wants is stupid.


----------



## SAVAGENATIONMEMBER (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought the joke was funny but people over react nowadays.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I know I'm a bit more sensitive than the average wrestling fan (well, marks at least), but AW was a complete dickhead for that joke. Rape jokes can be funny, as long as there's an element of absurdity. Referring to a real life event isn't funny.

Plus, they're fucking PG! Vince probably shat himself, and I'd not be surprised if this was the kiss of death to AW and possibly (but hopefully not) PTP. 

Anyone who says it's not a big deal or that WWE won't care is clueless.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope he gets fired. He's stealing the spotlight from the actual wrestlers with his non-stop talking. I used to like the Primetime Players, but I can't even enjoy their matches with his non-stop talking and stealing the spotlight. If he only did that when coming out and not during the match, it would be fine, but his constant talking is distracting.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> if it was funny, and wasnt unacceptable....elaborate on why it "should never happen again"?
> 
> http://www.upi.com/blog/2012/07/11/...es-for-controversial-rape-joke/1501342033635/ << that is the kind of rape joke that shouldnt ever happen again.


Yeah, but then again, Daniel Tosh is a crappy comedian.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

chargebeam said:


> Yeah, but then again, Daniel Tosh is a crappy comedian.


Cosign this.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

It went over 90% of fans heads, I lol'd


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

I'm as "live and let live" as they come and I try to respect the sensitivities of others. That said, if you're fuming over this AW joke you need to get the fuck over it. The world isn't going to walk on eggshells to accommodate you, get used to that idea.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Yeah, but then again, Daniel Tosh is a crappy comedian.


oh, there is no disputing that....but thats the kind of joke that isnt ok. AW's is fucking hilarious and people need to get the sand out of their cunts about it.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Well the WWE has done something I never expected. They are actually rewarding him for the joke. He was apparently at the live house shows and he was mic'd up at them.



> - After his rape reference on the mic during last Monday's RAW, AW has been mic'd up all weekend at WWE live events. He wrote the following about tomorrow's RAW from San Antonio, Texas:


I could be taking the quote out of context so I may be wrong, but they make it sound like the WWE gave him the spotlight at the events because of the joke. (Almost like a reward)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Rhodes_Suffers_Bad_Bruise_Dolph_Ziggler.html


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow. He got rewarded. Didn't see that coming


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Pure Gold.....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a fucking joke AW says an offensive comment and he gets rewarded for it fuck you Vince


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

AW Mic'd up again?

Looks like its not just Titus and Kobe who are unstoppable! unk


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Did he say sum ting wong?

Mic check


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

I love how after 32 pages Kelly Kelly fan still has no idea what the fuck is going on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Finally.....WWE aren't being stupid fucking cunts.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Raging Eboue said:


> I love how after 32 pages Kelly Kelly fan still has no idea what the fuck is going on.


She's always clueless.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I guess the next time I see them on TV, I'll leave it before changing. The second I saw PTP, I just turned to the Olympics. I think volleyball was on at the time.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Why was something like that controversial when this happened:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1qroc_john-cena-vs-big-show-battle-rap_sport
(Watch at 3:25)

Big Show made Kobe Bryant reference(I believe for exact same incident too). Don't know if he was found innocent back then, but still.....just showing how media loves to attack WWE today


----------

